# Linux - Authentifizierung von Windows Client



## Kalito (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein kniffliges Problem. Ich habe ein PHP-Programm auf einen Linux-Server liegen. Die Authentifizierung soll jetzt umgebaut werden. 
Ein Benutzer meldet sich über seinen Windows-PC im Netzwerk an. Wenn er nun über den Browser die Seite aufruft, so muss ich die Benutzerdaten des Client auslesen, um ein pseudo-SSO zu erzeugen.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das am besten mit Linux anstellt?


----------



## deepthroat (16. November 2012)

Hi.

Das müßte mit einer Kerberos Authenfizierung über den AD Server zu bewerkstelligen sein.

Siehe z.B. http://blog.scottlowe.org/2006/08/10/kerberos-based-sso-with-apache/

Gruß


----------

